# The Legend Of Zelda!!!



## Trunks (Jul 2, 2003)

Ive been away from ascifi for 2 whole weeks Playing the new Legend of Zelda Game... The Wind Waker... 
now there are a large diversity of Zelda games so come taslkbout them and vote for your fav outta thsoe ive posted (yes i know theres more but they wont all fit)


----------



## Trunks (Jul 2, 2003)

~wonders why his poll didnt work..~ ah well here are the otions for best Zelda game... i can include them all now 

GameBoy:- Legend of Zelda, The: Link's Awakening 
GameBoy Advance:- Legend of Zelda, The: The Four Swords 
                                 Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
GameCube:-  Legend of Zelda, The: Four Swords 
                      Legend of Zelda, The: Tetra's Trackers
                      Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
                      Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Master Quest
Nintendo 64:- Legend of Zelda, The: Majora's Mask 
                       Legend of Zelda, The: Ocarina of Time
Super Nintendo:- Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past 
GameBoy Color:- Legend of Zelda DX
                            Legend of Zelda: Mystical Tree
                            Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
                            Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
NES:- Legend of Zelda
          Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
CD-I:- Zelda: The Wand of Gamelon


----------



## Cloud Strife (Jul 7, 2003)

NES:- Legend of Zelda


----------



## Trunks (Jul 9, 2003)

Votes for Ocarina Of Time


----------



## vanessa_winner (Jul 29, 2003)

i would have to say link's awakening since er it's basically the only one i've played but i did play this one on snes It was so cool but i have no clue the name of it i love zelda though!! but it should be named link the game i mean


----------



## Cloud Strife (Jul 29, 2003)

That one is link to the past


----------



## vanessa_winner (Jul 30, 2003)

thanks cloud for telling me that now i need to go out & find it i loves that game


----------



## Eway (Jul 31, 2003)

LTTP...TOoT...TWW...MM.......


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 1, 2003)

hmm have you seen the game dark cloud one for ps2 it looks like link from zelda is on the front or maybe it is him i dunno? do any of you know about this game?


----------



## Eway (Aug 1, 2003)

I finished Dark Cloud back in 2001...I've heard that Dark Cloud 2 is supposed to be much better.  

The game was compared to Zelda for obvious reasons, but beside a few similarities (some major) the game itself didn't remind me of Zelda at all.  

I'm getting Dark Cloud 2 this week!!!


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 1, 2003)

okies just wanted to know!
i'm buying dark cloud 2 as well!
it looks so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 1, 2003)

Only ever played the original on gameboy, great game (my mum loves it )
.....actually.....I always thought the boys name was Zelda (don't know why!) :blush: (so I used to call all the main male charcters on FF games Zelda - yes I re-named Cloud and Squall; Zelda) :blush: 

*shys away from the laughter*


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 2, 2003)

it's ok arcy it's a simple mistake meg made it to. the only reason i knew his name was link was due to seeing a cartoon about zelda no one has heard of. But i loved it anyways!! it was awesome


----------



## Cloud Strife (Aug 4, 2003)

OK, so what is Dark Cloud about, I haven't heard much about it besides the name...


----------



## Trunks (Aug 4, 2003)

erm...
Link to the Past is out on GameBOy advance now 

tis sw33t!!!


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 6, 2003)

meh i don't really know much about the game as of yet but when i buy it i'll tell ya all about it


----------



## Trunks (Aug 7, 2003)

heh well be waiting


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 7, 2003)

lol so you want to know too then trunks?


----------



## Trunks (Aug 8, 2003)

heh yea i know nowt bout the GBA ones


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 8, 2003)

okies you'll be the first one to know


----------



## Eway (Aug 14, 2003)

I finally picked up Dark Cloud 2...I hope it lives up to the hype!!!


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 14, 2003)

ack i still need the money to get mine


----------



## Trunks (Aug 15, 2003)

save some then


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 15, 2003)

that would consist of it being in my pocket for longer then 3 whole minutes lol


----------



## Trunks (Sep 1, 2003)

~puts a zip on nessa's pocket and padlocks it~
there now no worries


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 1, 2003)

*hugs you* how will i ever be able to get it now? *smiles* even i do gets enuf munnies i won't be able to get at it


----------



## Eway (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok!  Any new Zelda news?


----------



## AlexH (Jun 30, 2018)

Eway said:


> Ok!  Any new Zelda news?


Breath of the Wild reviewed as one of the greatest games ever?

As for my favourite Zelda game, that has to be Ocarina of Time. I liked A Link to the Past on the SNES, but preferred Terranigma, Secret of Mana and Illusion of Time from the same era.

The Wind Waker was great too, but I found some of the sailing boring - they couldn't beat riding Epona across Hyrule Field at sunrise.

I didn't like Skyward Sword, it felt clunky. I like Twilight Princess, but preferred Okami on the Wii.

I played Breath of the Wild briefly on a friend's Wii U, and it seems amazing.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 31, 2018)

I spent an hour on BotW last night just taming horses.  I found one that looks roughly like Epona and, seeing as I refuse to buy an Amiibo just to get 'proper' Epona into the game, I'm sticking with it.  She's a bit unruly, even though I've got the bond up to 100%.  She seems to like running headfirst into rivers when there's a bridge not two feet away.  Stoopid horse


----------



## Eway (Nov 23, 2018)

Still playing Breath of the Wild right now.  I really need to practice with the controls.  I have yet to defeat a Lynel so how can I even think I'm good enough to kill the final boss.  It's definitely a great game but still OoT and LTTP are my top 1 and 2.  I agree about Skyward Sword feeling clunky.  I didn't even finish that game which is totally unusual for me.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 24, 2018)

I just bought OoT for 3DS for £11 in the eshop Black Friday deals.  That'll be, I think, my fourth version of it


----------



## Eway (Nov 24, 2018)

That’s awesome!  I just watched an IGN special celebrating OoT’s 20th anniversary. Might be a good time to start a new game myself.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 25, 2018)

I've just finished Xenoblade Chronicles on 3DS (awesome game, btw) and I've always intended to play Fire Emblem Fates next, but I will get to OoT eventually!


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

Votes for Ocarina Of Time


----------

